# Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin ,
bevor ich mit dem Bericht über das Event anfange,  möchte ich mich erst einmal bei Euch bedanken, ohne Euch wäre es nicht so schön geworden#v #v . Dann möchte ich mich auch noch ganz besonders bei Jens und seinem Team vom Angelladen „Angeltreff Neustadt“ bedanken. Es hat viel Spaß gemacht mit Jens dieses Event zu organisieren und Jens hat einen großen Anteil an dem Erfolg dieses Tages. Nicht zu vergessen auch das gute Catering vom Hotel Wiesenhof und die vielen Sponsoren Preise vom Asakri Raisdorf, DAM und vielen anderen .Kommen wir nun zu  dem Tag des Events. Er fing für mich schon um 4 Uhr an weil an schlafen vor Aufregung  nicht zu denken war :q . Ich bin alles wieder und wieder durchgegangen und hab mir die Rede ,die ich halten wollte morgens überlegt. Was war ich froh als ich um 6 Uhr dann los konnte umeinen Teil der Rasselbande vom Hotel abzuholen , nebst Kaffee. Als ich gegen 6,45 Uhr in Neustadt angekommen war, war ich nicht der erste. Da standen neben Thomas von der Angelwoche schon ein Paar die auch nicht schlafen konnten. Schnell waren die Tische für den Kaffe aufgebaut und nach und nach trudelten die Teilnehmer ein .Schnell waren die Formalitäten erledigt und ich konnte die guut vorbereitete Rede halten. Vor Aufregung war davon aber nicht viel zu merken und so begann für mich der offizielle Teil recht holperig|peinlich :q . Danach ging es im Konvoi ab nach Pelzerhagen zum Strand der Strände. Einmal angeschaut und von den Teilnehmer als gut befunden, Sonnenschein und Ententeich was hatten wir für ein Glück .Schnell wurde mit dem Vorbereiten der Belly Boote begonnen und an den Strand gebracht. Dann trudelten die Leute vom NDR ein .  
Nach dem Gruppenbild das ja nicht fehlen darf gab ich den Startschuss. Nicht zu spät den die ersten scharten schon mit den Flossen so heiß waren sie:q . Und nun kam die Stunde von Twister Bine und Sascha. Das Team vom NDR hatten die Beiden auserkoren etwas über das Belly Boot zu berichten , was sie oberklasse machten. Die Beiden waren gute Botschafter für uns Belly Boot Kapitäne|stolz: . Mutig waren die vom NDR das muss man sagen. Der Kameramann hatte sich sogar mein Belly ausgeliehen (hatte 0 Ahnung davon aber dat-geit war ja als Sicherung in der Nähe) um Bilder aus Belly Boot Perspektive zu bekommen. Nach diesen Bildern, begaben sie sich auf das Sicherungsboot,  um von See her ein paar Aufnahmen zu machen , die sie auch bekommen hatte. Die waren voll des Lobes über die Bereitschaft der Belly Boot Paddler ihnen Infos zuzukommen lassen. Schnell wurde es so Mittag und Jens Frau hatte die Gulaschsuppe die Claudia vorbereitet  hatte an den Strand gebracht und so wurde gemütlich geschlemmt. Die Suppe muss gut gewesen sein oder? Jedenfalls war von den 45 l nicht viel übrig, schätze mal 5 l. Weil alle artig aufgegessen hatten:q ,  durften sie alle wieder ins Wasser. Was sie auch im Laufschritt machten, wollte ja alle Fisch fangen. Um 16 Uhr hatte dann das Sicherungsboot das Ende des Strandteiles verkündet und das verstauen der Boote begann. Ich hab schnell die Chance genutzt, um mich von Acker zu machen, denn es warteten ja noch ein paar letzte Vorbereitungen für Teil 2 auf mich . Hatte ja gedacht die Jungs und Mädles lassen es ruhig angehen und ich hätte 30 Minuten Zeit um mich frisch zu machen. Auch da Pustekuchen, die hatten Hunger auf Ferkel und Durst auf Gerstenschale. Nachdem Jens mit den letzten Preisen für die Tombola aufgeschlagen war und wir die ausgebreitet hatten, konnte ich mit der Folter Teil 2 beginnen. Nebenbei, was Jens da besorgt hatte für die Tombola war GIGANTISCH. Folter 2 sah dann so aus, dass ich wieder eine Rede hielt. Die war aber kürzer als die am morgen, weil von mir die ganze Anspannung des Tages abgefallen war und ich so nicht von Kuchenbacken auf Arschbacken gekommen war. Jens hatte dann noch ne Überraschung parat. Er hatte einen Wanderpokal besorgt der an Marco ging für die meisten Fische (11 Hornis). Jetzt wurden die Lose gezogen und ab ging es in den Saal, um zu schauen was der Einzelne gewonnen hatte. Wenn Ihr die Augen hättet sehen können als sie vor den Preisen standen, wie kleine Kinder bei denen Ostern, Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen gekommen waren. Angelruten, Kescher, Rollen und viele andere klasse Sachen waren da. Heggi hatte das große Los gezogen. Er hatte das Echolot, das Askari Raisdorf spendiert hatte, gewonnen und freute sich drüber wie ein Schneekönig. 
Um 19,35 Uhr , also fast pünktlich wurde das Ferkelchen angeliefert und ich hatte gerade noch Zeit ein „Vorher Bild „ zu machen bevor sich die ausgehungerte Meute drüber her gemacht hat. Auch das Ferkelchen muss geschmeckt haben, denn viel ist nicht übrig geblieben. Der Rest ist schnell erzählt. Es wurde geklönt und gelacht an allen Ecken und Kanten. Die Raucher gingen aus Rücksicht auf die Nichtraucher an den Tresen oder nach draußen auch dafür vielen Dank. Es hat den ganzen Abend so ausgesehen als wenn alle satt und zufrieden waren. Nach und nach lichtete sich dann die Gruppe bis auf einen kleinen Kern, der sich dann über meinen Julitschka hergemacht hat. Mir selber ging es da schon nicht mehr so gut. Die Sonne , die Anspannung und die Biere machten sich bemerkbar und so war ich froh als ich um 1 Uhr morgens mein Bett gefunden hab .
Kleines Fazit zum Schluss:
Fische: ca. 20 Honris  8 Platte (von Laggo mit Buttlöffel) und ein paar untermaßige Leos
Verluste: 1 Schlauchplatzer im Wasser der glimpflich abgelaufen ist weil es sich gezeigt hat, das es besser ist immer mit mehreren raus zufahren.
Stimmung: hätte aus Jens und meiner Sicht nicht besser sein können   
Verbesserungen: immer möglich und wir haben auch schon ein paar Ideen    .

Das war es von unserer Sicht her und ich möchte noch mal betonen das ich es ohne Euch  und ohne Jens nicht so hinbekommen hätte  wie es gestern abgelaufen ist, Danke noch mal.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Noch mehr Bilder |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Bilder von Teil 2 abends |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Bilder abens Teil 2


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

TV Star Twister Bine nebst Kompase Sascha :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Grade wieder angekommen )))
War klasse!!
Grüße aus dem wilden Süden in den weichen Norden ))))))


----------



## Nordangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

schönes Ding!! Schade das ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht dabei war. Aber nächstes Jahr bin ich mit von der Partie.

Es freut mich, dass ihr so eine Menge Spaß hattet, obwohl ein Schwabe dabei war. Wetter top, Stimmung top, Bilder top und Fisch gab es auch. wunderbar!!!!!

Sven


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Den Bildern nach zu urteilen muss das ja eine gelungene Veranstaltung gewesen sein!


----------



## Tiffy (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Klasse Event #6 Hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht.

Herzlichen Dank für den Bericht :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Klasse Bericht Micha,
hier auch noch mal super großen Dank für den schönenn Tag den du uns allen bereitet hast. Einfach nur Spitze. #6#6#6
q Micha, Wenn du mir ein paar Bilder oder auch ein paar mehr schickst könnte ich in der AB Bildergalerie ein Album einrichten.


----------



## dat_geit (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Ein Bericht aus der Sicht eines Teilnehmers

Ich nahm mit meinen beiden Jungs an dem Event teil. Mir war noch nicht ganz klar, ob das gut gehen konnte. Denn ich wollte ja auch mal auf das Wasser, um mein Belly durch die Wellen zu schaukeln.

Also kamen wir dann auch um 07.28 Uhr in Neustadt beim Treffen an und waren gleich mitten im Geschehen.
Nach der persönlichen Begrüßung der mir bereits bekannten Kollegen, erfolgte die Begrüßung durch Mich a und Jens. 

Vorher waren allerdings die Formalitäten zu erledigen und es gab die obligatorischen Notfallnummern eingeschweißt für alle Fälle.

Die Reden von Micha und Jens waren kurz und alles wesentliche war geklärt.

Wir hätten vielleicht besser zuhören sollen, als es um die Anfahrt zum Strand ging, denn unser kleiner Konvoi durfte im Wendehammer erst mal ne Ehrenrunde drehen, so dass aus den Erstgestarteten die obligatorischen „Letzten“ wurden.

Bereits bei dem auffahren auf den Parkplatz wurde klar, dass man mit Sorgfalt ausgewählt hatte, denn es war mehr als ausreichend Parkfläche und Vorbereitungsraum. Besonders den Vorbereitungsraum finde ich immer wichtig, wo die Ausrüstung ausgepackt wird und alles montiert werden kann.

Aber erst einmal musste der Strand bestaunt werden und auch die guten Sanitären Anlagen nahm man positiv in Augenschein.
Micha machte noch eine Kurzeinweisung mit Blick auf das Wasser und dann begannen die Teilnehmer jeder mit seinen Vorbereitungen.

Auch hier viel auf, das sofort jeder hilfsbereit den Neulingen unter die Arme griff und sich gegenseitig geholfen oder mit Tipps nicht gespart wurde.

Ich hatte einiges Dank der Kiddis zum Strand zu buckeln, wo wir auch unser Basislager errichteten.

Dann montierte ich meine Fliegenausrüstung, weil ich beschlossen hatte damit zu beginnen.

Während die anderen ins Wasser gingen, testete ich noch schnell die von Stephan gebundenen Hornifliegen und das schnell gebastelte Vorfach.
Nach dem vierten Wurf kurbelte ich die Schnur wieder ein und blickte Richtung Wasser, um sofort die Farbe zu verlieren.

Eine ca. 40cm Meerforelle war meiner Fliege als Nachläufer bis kurz vor die Füsse gefolgt, wohlgemerkt ich stand dafür nicht im Wasser und drehte gemächlich ab, um durch die hinausfahrenden Bellys hindurch wieder in tieferes Wasser zu kommen.

Sie tat das, als sei es völlig normal was dort passiert. Ich kann es mir nur damit erklären, dass die Fische den Badebetrieb kennen und entsprechend locker auf Trubel reagieren. Darüber sollte man mal Nachdenken.

Ihr könnt euch denken, was ich so dabei gedacht habe. Mike bestätigt mir später, dass er diese Fische auch beim Herausfahren wahrgenommen hatte. Worauf sein Nachbar gleich in diesem Bereich stehen blieb, um ein paar Würfe zu machen.

Der Strand war wunderbar auch in Bezug auf die Einsteigmöglichkeiten ins Belly ausgewählt.  
Während ich mir als letzter die Ruhe antat, wurde ich plötzlich durch Micha ins Belly beordert, um einen Kameraden zu helfen, der duch Luftverlust in Not zu geraten drohte.

Schnell drückte ich meine Rute meinem ältesten in die Hand und sprang ins Belly. Relativ schnell, für meine Vorstellung eigentlich zu schnell erreichte ich den Kollegen mit dem kleinen Problem.

Ich war für die Situation verdammt cool drauf und er meisterte die Situation liegend und mit Humor. Wir konnte ohne weitere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen den Strand aus eigener Kraft erreichen, wo Micha sofort auch noch ein Ersatzbelly von Jens organisieren konnte.

Was sollte nun noch passieren????
Rasende Schnellboote, Jetski, super schnelle Schlauchboote mit Wasserski, Segelboote und einiges anderes konnten allen Teilnehmern den Tag nicht verderben.
Was für meine Verhältnisse von den allesamt mit Führerschein See ausgestatteten Freizeitkapitänen dort teilweise vollführt wurde, war gelinde gesagt ne Sauerei.

Anscheinend kann man nicht auf den gesunden Menschenverstand vertrauen, so dass meines Erachtens das nächste Mal der Abschnitt gesperrt werden müsste.

Meine Kinder wurden zwischenzeitlich sehr gut von den an Land gebliebenen Kollegen betreut. Ich war mächtig stolz auf die Jungs.

Ich fischte den ganzen tag mit der Fliege ohne Erfolg. Am Nachmittag hörte ich dann allerdings, dass die meisten Hornis tief gebissen hatten, was meine Künste versöhnte.

Ach ja, eine Fliege fand ich so schön, dass ich sie kurzerhand als Schmuck für meine linke Hand auserwählte und sie bis zum Essen auch trug. Es wird sich wohl vermutlich als Modeidee in unseren Kreisen durchsetzen.

Leider verbietet mein Arbeitgeber Schmuckstücke jeglicher Art im Dienst zu tragen und daher musste ich selbige leider wieder entfernen………

Mein Dank gilt unter anderem auch den Küchenteam. War das Lecker. Ich habe 3,5 Teller der genialen Gulaschsuppe geschafft und es trotzdem nochmals aufs Belly gepackt.

Gespräche mit anderen Teilnehmern und Freunden rundeten den ersten Teil des Tages ab. 

Am Abend erreichten wir als die Letzten auch den Wiesenhof. Die dortige Atmosphäre war auch nicht mehr zu toppen und ich musste leider der Kinder wegen am späten Abend die Rückreise antreten.

Wie sehr wir miteinander auch freundschaftlich verbunden sind und wie gern diese Treffen auch außen stehenden Gefallen, bewies meine Frau, in dem sie uns mit ihrem Besuch überraschte, dass trotz der Arbeit und einer nicht gerade kurzen Fahrstrecke.

Bei der Tombola haben wir so richtig abgeräumt. Ich habe noch nie so viele und wertvolle Preise gewonnen.
Während ich mich über einen tollen Köder, VMC Drillinge, eine geniale Fleecemütze und eine wirklich gebrauchte TeleRute der Firma Mitchell freuen konnte. Das Teil ist der Hammer. Hat mein großer Sohn, der auch das Los gezogen hatte, sich über einen Fleeceanzug der Fa. DAM freuen können, den er bereits auf der Rückfahrt trug.

Was für Preise……..und dann kam erst mal das Essen…….ohne Worte……ich bin beinahe geplatzt…….beinahe…….

Danke an Claudia, dem Team vom Wiesenhof, Jens und seiner Frau nebst dem Team und vor allem Micha meinem Freund, auf den ich mal wieder mächtig stolz bin und allen anderen, die mitgemacht haben.

Was ihr für uns getan habt, ist mit einmal Danke sagen nicht auszudrücken.

Wer nicht dabei war, kann sich ruhig Löcher in den Arsch beißen und wer unentschuldigt fehlte tut mir nur leid. Ich habe zu Recht meinem Arbeitgeber für einen Einsatz an diesem Tag einen Korb gegeben.

Ein nicht komplett zu beschreibender Tag wird noch lange bei mir seine Erinnerung behalten. Ich bin beim nächsten Mal dabei und melde mich hiermit bereits fest an.

Teilnehmer 2. Belly Ferkel Treffen


dat_geit
 

Meine Familie und ich sagen tausend Dank

Andreas


----------



## Dorschminister (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

also meinetwegen können wir so eine Veranstaltung ab jetzt alle 14 Tage machen:q  Micha wird ab jetzt nur noch der Orgagott genannt.:q 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Servus,
bin vor ner halben Stunde auch wieder gesund daheim aufgeschlagen.

Zum Event:
Wirklich hervorragend. Nette Leute, entspannte Stimmung, super Location und Kaiserwetter.... besser hätte es gar nicht sein können.

Vielen Dank an alle die zu diesem tollen Event beigetragen haben.


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

jetzt auf N 3


----------



## wemmi02 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Gesehen  toller bericht


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Habs gesehen))
Im Schleswig Holstein Magazin.

Recht kurz, aber immerhin!

Und unsere Boardies haben sich doch gut gemacht!!!!


----------



## dat_geit (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Gesehen und für gut befunden.#6 :vik:


----------



## Laggo (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Oh mann, Hauptsache die Haare liegen#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin ,
ist doch besser geworden als ich gedacht habe :q  . Bin mächtig stolz auf Euch Jungs und Mädel . Heggi beim Drill eines Hornis , Laggo mit seinen Platten und Bine nebst Sascha die neuen Botschafter der Belly Fahrer :vik: 

Micha


----------



## Dorschminister (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

wie siehts mit Autogrammen aus|supergri  euch steht eine steile Karriere bevor.
Spass beiseite war doch ein netter Bericht


----------



## de Mischi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Heggi beim Drill eines Hornis , Laggo mit seinen Platten und Bine nebst Sascha die neuen Botschafter der Belly Fahrer :vik:
> 
> Micha



Hey, du hast den Mischi vergessen, wie er lässig sein Belly aufgepumpt hat. Gut, meinen Kopf haben sie weggeschnitten, aber irgendwas ist ja immer...

Im Ernst, netter Bericht. Wann kommt denn die ungekürzte Version und vor allem die Outtakes?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grade wieder angekommen )))
> War klasse!!
> Grüße aus dem wilden Süden in den weichen Norden ))))))




Bescheid !!! :q :q :q 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Bescheid zurück ))))
4711..........................................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

PS:
Hab gerade geguckt, Micha hat den Bericht ja schon um 16Uhr01 eingestellt.
So wie er heute morgen ausgesehen hat, hätte ich frühestens morgen um diese Zeit damit gerechnet )))


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

:q  #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin,


de Mischi schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die ungekürzte Version und vor allem die Outtakes?



Ich hoffe bald :q . Werde morgen mal nachfragen wie es aussieht mit dem Material und hoffe es zu bekommen :q .




> Hey, du hast den Mischi vergessen, wie er lässig sein Belly aufgepumpt hat



sorry hatte auf Bine gewartet :q :q 

Micha


----------



## de Mischi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> sorry hatte auf Bine gewartet :q :q
> 
> Micha



Ich war ja auch nur etwa 0,43875 Sekunden zu sehen und dabei nicht zu erkennen...  
ABER: wo warst du eigentlich, Micha?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Jo der Bericht war gut habs latürnich auch gesehen und aufgenommen auf DVD. Ich lade den Trailer gerade auf mein Webspace. 
Darf ich den Link hier rein stellen? Wol eher nich wa? Sind 150 MB
Ich war übrigens auch zu sehen.  gaaaanz kurz.


----------



## Heggi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin, 
...auch auf die Gefahr, daß es sich wiederholt: Es war ein schönes Treffen von netten Anglern#6 , es war perfekt geplant (Dank an Micha und Jens:q ), super Wetter, tolle Verplegung , super Tombola mit schönen Preisen kurz... es passte einfach alles. Danke für den schönen Tag. Grüße von Heggi.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Ach was solls, aber psssst nicht weiter sagen. 
Schickt mir ne PM und dafür gibs den Link zum Film.


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin,


de Mischi schrieb:


> ABER: wo warst du eigentlich, Micha?


ich war doch unwichtig , wichtig seit Ihr gewesen und das Belly Boot fahren im allgemeinen :q . Bin auch auch ganz froh das keine auf die Idee gekommen ist . Habt ja gesehen wie ich holperig meine Rede morgens gehalten hab :q 

Micha


----------



## MichaelB (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin,

mache ich es mal kurz: ein mega geiles Treffen, bei dem von vorn bis oben alles stimmte #6 

Nette Leutz getroffen, nette Leutz kennen gelernt - vor allem die beiden Bayern  - bestes Wetter, ein paar Fische, eine leckere Spansau... einfach perfekt :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Nachtrag von meiner Seite, 
die Hornies sind in Datzendorf, wann machen wir denn jetzt da nächste Treffen?  Kannst dir mit dem Organisieren Zeit lassen 
Orgakönig Michi !
Ich glaub du hast mindestens noch zwei Wochen Zeit:q
alles anzuleiern :q:q:q:q:q
Ne jetzt mal ohne Quatsch: tolles Treffen, guter Bericht im Fernsehen und ich denke alle freuen sich auf´s nächste Treffen.
Dann komm ich zu zweit mit Junior, der hat sich nähmlich heute in Dazendorf schwer angesteckt, nachdem er 3 stramme Hornies gefangen hat. Sein Kommentar: Nächstes Jahr komm ich mit meld mich schon mal an Papa.:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Gruß Peter


----------



## Twister Bine (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Lieber Micha,
vielen Dank für den wünderschönen Tag.Du hast eine super Leistung vollbracht und alles perfekt organisiert.:m 
Ich hoffe das es nicht dein letzter Event war.Aber so wie ich dich kenne ... 

Ps:Ich hätte eine sehr nette Idee was du als nächstes organisieren könntest.Aber das werde ich dir mal am Telefon erzählen.

LG von Bine und Sascha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



Heggi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ...auch auf die Gefahr, daß es sich wiederholt: Es war ein schönes Treffen von netten Anglern#6 , es war perfekt geplant (Dank an Micha und Jens:q ), super Wetter, tolle Verplegung , super Tombola mit schönen Preisen kurz... es passte einfach alles. Danke für den schönen Tag. Grüße von Heggi.



Dito, 

war ja diesmal nur "Gast" - aber ich fand es echt klasse.

Vorab ein paar Pic´s :


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

more pics


----------



## SCHMADKO (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Hallo Micha.

Ich brauch nicht mehr viele Worte zu verlieren und kann mich nur allen anschließen.

Obergeiles Event, weil Spaßfacktor100% und alles sehr gut organisiert war. Auch vom Anglertreff.

Ich komme gerne wieder nächstes Jahr, dann mit mehr durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

So,

nun Text  

Das war mal ein "Event" wie in den "guten, alten Tagen" - "Mike Fish - Treff" !!!

Fischen mit Freunden / innen.

Micha,Jens, Orga - Team : Gut gemacht !!!:vik: 

Gruss Stephan

P.S.: "After - Show Party war goil.
Kann aber momentan nicht auf Spanferkel |supergri #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Ach so, fast vergessen:

Bescheid :m 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## theactor (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

toller Bericht, Micha! 
Und Danke @all für die Bilder (ich hoffe ja noch auf ein höherauflösendes Album ).
Und, Meereskuschelschwerin , THX für das Video -  so konnte ich den (sehr gelungenen) Beitrag doch noch sehen!!!

War schon echt ein Ausnahmetag! |wavey:


----------



## theactor (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Übrigens @de Mischi:
da hatte sich doch eine "Mücke" im Handrücken von dat_geit "verbissen" und versucht, ihn über mehrere Stunde leerzusaugen -- hattest Du von diesem GRUSEL-ASPEKT des Treffens  nicht ein Gruslfoto?!  

|wavey:fliegenfischistgruseligtor


----------



## Mendossa (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen. Es war ein megageiles Event.

Vielen Dank an Micha für die perfekte Organisation. Ganz besonders möchte ich mich bei bei Jens und seinem Team vom Angelladen „Angeltreff Neustadt“ bedanken. Nachdem ich mit Müh und Not wieder Boden unter den Füßen hatte - mein linker Schlauch von meinem Togiak hatte nach ein paar hudert Metern Luft gelassen - war für mich der Angeltag um 10.00 Uhr eigentlich schon zu Ende. Der "Angeltreff Neustadt" hat mir dann aber kostenlos ein Ersatzbelly zur Verfügung gestellt, so dass ich an der 2. Ausfahrt am Nachmittag doch noch teilnehmen konnte. Nochmal besten Dank dafür.

Die Preise bei der Tombola waren ja echt der Hammer. 

Ein perfekter Tag - beim nächsten Mal bin ich mit Sicherheit wieder dabei


----------



## eddy (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

@ all
Echt super event  habe den  bericht im S.H.Magazin gesehen und hab mich geärgert,daß mein fuß immer noch nicht voll einsetzbar ist#q 
aber im herbst darf ich dann auch mit?|kopfkrat 
gruß eddy


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem die beiden Bayern


Das schreit nach Rache......................
)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Auch ich möchte meine persönlichen Eindrücke hier unterbringen. Auch wenn mich niemand in ein Bellyboat kriegt (ich bevorzuge denn doch Motoren), war das Treffen allererste Sahne.

Betrachtet man die wirklich gelungene Organisation von Micha (hornhechteutin) und Jens und Mitarbeitern vom Angeltreff Neustadt, muss man sich wundern, warum Micha am Vorabend so aufgeregt war, ob denn alles klappen wird...........

@ Michael: Es wird, es hat...... )))

Das frühe aufstehen war nicht so mein Geschmack, aber zum einen nötig und zum anderen auch nicht so schlimm. Der Tageszeit entsprechend war mein Frühstück mit zwei, drei Tassen Kaffee erledigt, dann gings auch schon los.

Obwohl das Treffen um halb acht angesetzt war, waren wir bei der Ankunft beileibe nicht die ersten. Und der angemeldete Rest trudelte dann auch langsam ein. Für mich immer wieder klasse: Über die Jahre weg hat man im Forum viele Boardies kennengelernt. Bei solchen Treffen die auch persönlich kennen lernen zu dürfen oder diejenigen, die man schon kennt mal wieder zu treffen, das bringts.......

Zwei kurze Ansprachen von Micha und Jens, dann gings auch schon los nach Pelzerhaken. Perfekt organisiert. Micha hatte bei der Verwaltung nachgefragt, ob das alles so in Ordnung geht, wenn 30 – 40 bekloppte Angler da die ab 15.05. kostenpflichtigen Parkplätze belegen. So stand ausreichend Parkraum direkt am Strand bei der DLRG – Anlage zur Verfügung. Ebenfalls sanitäre Anlagen, was bei der Menge an Anglern und Anglerinnen ja auch was ist!!

Kurze Reviereinweisung von Micha, Sicherheitshinweise und es konnte (fast) losgehen. Da Team vom NDR am ja auch noch, ein Gruppenfoto musste sein, das dauert dann immer ein bisschen bis man damit durch ist. Und diese kleine Wartezeit hat den Vorteil, mit all den alt- und neubekannten Boardies ein bisschen schnacken zu können (da lehn ich mich jetzt weit aus dem Fenster mit norddeutschen Begriffen, ich weiß, ich weiß.....)

Auch Thomas Pruss von der Angelwoche war da, nicht nur das Fernsehen, auf den Bericht kann man dann auch gespannt sein. Dann ging das Angeln los, alles stressfrei und locker, so wie es sein soll. Kleinere Malheure wurden entweder durch anwesende Boardies oder Micha oder Jens einfach und unkompliziert gelöst. Eine klasse Sache war die um 12 Uhr gereichte Gulaschsuppe. Claudia, Michas Frau und Küchenchefin im Hotel Wiesenhof, hat wieder einmal was hervorragendes gezaubert. Muss so sein, angesichts der Mengen, die sich da mancher einverleibte (ich denke da so an den einen oder anderen „fliegenverzierten Hamburger.....)

Mir war nach dem Essen zwar eher nach Sofa, aber die anderen stürzten sich doch gleich wieder in die Fluten. Neben Fisch (ist das überhaupt wichtig bei sonem Treffen???) gabs auch reichlich Sonnenbrand. Wir wurden ja schließlich wirklich mit Kaiserwetter verwöhnt.

Nach dem Angelende gings dann – zügig, zügig – ins Hotel Wiesenhof. Und da gleich auf die Terrasse. Micha hatte zwar gekühlte Getränke für den Strand organisiert, aber wegen der Sicherheit selbstverständlich keine Alkoholika. So war der Durst nach einem kühlen Bier nicht nur bei mir gegeben..........

Und vor der anstehenden Verlosung und dem zu erwartenden Spanferkel ist so ein kaltes Bier eine Wohltat – auch wenn man kein Alkoholiker ist.....

Einen herzlichen Dank an alle Sponsoren für die Verlosung an dieser Stelle. Denn es hatte bei der Tombola für jeden Angler auch was zu gewinnen gegeben! 

Und dann endlich kam es, das Spanferkel (größenmäßig Gott sei Dank eher Überläufer als Ferkel). Dazu das Salatbüffet. Das Ferkel wie es sein soll!! Kein Stück der Kruste (das ich abbekommen hatte) war ledrig oder zäh, alles richtig schön kross!! Die perfekte Unterlage für die vielen anregenden Gespräche nach dem Essen. 

Auch wenn – wie schon gesagt – mich keiner in sone Gummiente kriegt, werde ich, sofern es zeitlich hinhauen sollte, beim „Spanferkel – Bellytreffen“ nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein! Und ich habe die Hoffnung den einen oder anderen „Norddeutschen“ im Laufe des Jahrs wieder zu sehen. Mal sehen obs dann kulturelle Fortschritte gab )))))).........

Zum Abschluss die „Credits“, wie man in der Musikbranche sagen würde:
Zu allererst an Micha (hornhechteutin) und Jens vom Angeltreff Neustadt
Natürlich an das ganze Team vom Angeltreff 
ebenso wie an
Ute „zügig, zügig“ Woyda mit dem ganzen Team vom Hotel Wiesenhof für die erstklassige Betreuung der Boardies.
An Claudia, Michas Frau
An Teddy und Socke inkl. Menagerie
Und nicht zuletzt an alle, die da waren, und das Treffen so zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis gemacht haben


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin,

ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art hatte ich bei der zweiten Ausfahrt.

Meine Wasserkugel dümpelte vielleicht zehn Meter rechts neben mir, mit der anderen Rute versuchte ich zur Linken mein Glück mit Blinkern, als ein mit zwei Personen besetztes Bott rasant auf mich zu kam.
Da meib Togiak quietschegelb ist und ich die Ostsee für groß genug halte, habe ich nicht angefangen zu winken, zu schreien oder mit der morgens gestifteten Signalrakete um mich zu schießen... hätte ich aber mal tun sollen (also schreien und winken  ), denn das Boot raste so nah an mir vorbei, dass es die Schnur erwischte, meine Rute einen Ruck nach hinten tat und die Bremse anfing zu kreischen.
Binnen kürzester Zeit mußte mir nun die Lösung einfallen: Messer gezückt und Schnur gekappt.
Ich habe ihm dann noch ein lautes "Idiot" hinterher gerufen, hat er aber bestimmt nicht gehört...

Nachdem mein Ruhepuls wieder unter 200bpm war, paddelte ich los um mir eine Wasserkugel zu leihen - danach ging es weiter mit Angeln, leider nicht mit dem Fangen #c 

Ich möchte nicht drüber nachdenken, wie es wohl wird wenn solch ein ungeschickter Süßwasser-Matrose mal das Ankerseil erwischt - zumindest aber sollte man nie ohne sofort erreichbares Messer lospaddeln.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin!

War ein netter Bericht gestern im NDR.
Das Wetter war ja traumhaft.

CU

Kai


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

@Thomas: treffliche Zusammenfassung! #6
Besonders der Kennenlern/Wiedersehen-Aspekt ist auch das, was ich einfach nur genial finde! 
Die gesamten Nebenaspekte (einmal mehr ein  TV-Beitrag über Angler, die nicht als stumpfdickbäuchige Biersesselfurzer dargestellt werden) sind dann noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i #6

Den Thomas kriegen wir auch noch ins BB (ähnlich wie den Brösel ). Gell, (um mal mit süddeutschen Floskeln zu ködern ) Du musst Dir ja keins zulegen. Aber im Leihbelly für 2 Stündchen für eine Tour mit raus, das kriegt selbst ein motorverwöhnter 9908 hin, GELL! 



> Mal sehen obs dann kulturelle Fortschritte gab )))))).....



Du meinst, ob dann die seltsamen Nordies langsam den aufrechten Gang erlernt haben?! |supergri

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



> Aber im Leihbelly für 2 Stündchen für eine Tour mit raus, das kriegt selbst ein motorverwöhnter 9908 hin, GELL!


 Wenn man da nen Außenborder dranschrauben kann, logo ))



> Du meinst, ob dann die seltsamen Nordies langsam den aufrechten Gang erlernt haben?!


Und eine vernünftige Sprache ???
))))))


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

|supergri ach, das brauchen wir doch nicht zu erlernen! 
Da klemmen wir uns einfach je einen halben Apfel in den Wangentaschen, halten die hintere Zahnreihe geschlossen und fangen an zu reden. Bei dem folgerichtigen, unverständlichen Genuschel solltest Du Dich dann gleich heimischschsch fühlen  

#h nuscheltnächstesmalmehrtor


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

)))

Apropos Brösel:
Fand ich wirklich schadedass er absagen musste :-((((


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

ja, in der Tat. So sind uns leider "Fotoschmankerl" wie diese hier verloren gegangen...






Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal! #6

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

PS:


> (einmal mehr ein TV-Beitrag über Angler, die nicht als stumpfdickbäuchige Biersesselfurzer dargestellt werden)


Stimmt, und das Team vom NDR hat sich ja richtig ins Zeug gelegt!
Sogar rein ins Wasser und ins Bellybot für Aufnahmen, nicht nur bequem auf den Kutter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Wie kam das Bild denn zu Stande??
)))


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

das war Brösels HERZLICHEN-GLÜCKWUNSCH-ZUM-NEUEN-BELLY-"Interpretation" anno 2005 

#hbisherkoppnochimmerüberwassertor


----------



## Biotom (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

"Habt ja gesehen wie ich holperig meine Rede morgens gehalten hab" :q 

Moin Micha,
lass dir von ’ner "alten Fernsehratte" sagen: Das macht gar nix, das produziert wunderschöne Bloopers (Outtakes) und alle haben vor, während und nach der Aufzeichnung was zu lachen. Den Rest glättet der Cutter. 
Theactor wird mir Recht geben :q 
Außerdem war deine Antrittsrede kurz, prägnant und verständlich, so what? #6 
Grüßlis
Thomas (Biotom)


----------



## Biotom (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Morgen! Von mir. *gggg*
Grüßlis
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Für alle dies noch nicht wissen:
Biotom ist Thomas Pruß von der Angelwoche.


Na Thomas, wie siehts mit den Mefos aus???
)))))


----------



## goeddoek (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Wenn auch nicht im richtigen "Fredd" herzliche Grüße und |welcome: |welcome: |welcome:  dem Biotom im AB #h #h 


"And Now For Something Completely Different"  :q 

Es war wieder mal spitze, was mein Micha und Jens da geleistet haben.

Den tollen Service von Claudi und dem Wiesenhof-Team konnten wir ja mehrfach geniessen #6 Viele nette Leute wiedergetroffen, andere kennengelernt ( darunter aus Funk und Fernsehen bekannte Schauspieler   ) - absolut toll.

Tja - alles andere ist eigentlich schon gesagt worden |bla: :q 

Wir sind auf jeden Fall beim näxten Mal wieder dabei :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Das war superklasse. Für mich als Ostseeerstbefahrer kann ich nur sagen supergeil oder megageil oder hypergeil oder einfach Spitze!

Danke Micha und allen anderen für die tolle Organisation, die tollen Preise, die leckere Sau und die netten und lustigen Gespräche.

Hiermit melde ich mich für 2008 an!

Uli


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

welcome, Thomas (also der Pruss, jetzt)|wavey:.
Ich stelle dann auch gleich das erwähnte GRUSELBILD ein, welches Thomas mir zugeschickt hat #6
Mir stellt sich dabei die Frage; wem stehen hier die Haare eher zu Berge?! |kopfkrat
Für mich sieht das so aus, als hätte die Fliege vorher "glatte Haare" gehabt und als hätte sie hier.. mal eben in die Steckdose gestochen...






|supergri

|wavey:grusltor


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

))))
Da werden doch wieder Erinnerungen wach, nech Andreas :=)))


----------



## Reisender (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> welcome, Thomas (also der Pruss, jetzt)|wavey:.
> Ich stelle dann auch gleich das erwähnte GRUSELBILD ein, welches Thomas mir zugeschickt hat #6
> ...


 

Na ich hoffe doch das der 
Haken keine Infektion bekommt !!!!|supergri |supergri


----------



## Reisender (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

@Hornhechteutin


Habe Eure Orga mit Spannung verfolgt und mit Interesse auch den Beitrag in der AngelWoche gelesen......

Glückwunsch, und ich hoffe auf ein weiteres Treffen im Nächsten Jahr !!!!|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

@Reisender: der Beitrag in der AW war vom Belly-Herings-Event ; der Beitrag zum Spansau-Treff  wird wohl in einer der nächsten Ausgaben erscheinen; Thomas wird es uns gewiss wissen lassen! #6

|wavey:


----------



## de Mischi (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Fieses Bild! Meins ist da weit weniger spektakulär 
Ich muss immer noch grinsen, wenn ich an die Szene auf dem Weg denke, als wir Andreas fragten, ob er etwa ein Fliege in der Hand hat...  

Mal was anderes: 
Wann is'n das nächste Belly-Event???


----------



## Reisender (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> @Reisender: der Beitrag in der AW war vom Belly-Herings-Event ; der Beitrag zum Spansau-Treff wird wohl in einer der nächsten Ausgaben erscheinen; Thomas wird es uns gewiss wissen lassen! #6
> 
> |wavey:


 
Na das hoffe ich doch !!! Denn ich schneide immer die Köpfe aus, und hänge sie mir an die Decken....|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri  

Meinste wem ich jeden Morgen in die Augen schaue !!!! Meeresangler Schwerin ist ein ganze gefährlicher !!!! Der Grinst mich jeden Morgen an.....#6 #6 

Ja mein Zimer ist schon sowas wie ein Höhle !!!! 

#6 #6 #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin ,


de Mischi schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Wann is'n das nächste Belly-Event???



mal sehen Michi |supergri |supergri  nach den postiven Postings gibt es und das kann ich versprechen 2008 auf jedenfall eine Wiederholung des Spanferkel Belly Boot Events . Ich hoffe wir können dann das Ferkelchen dann ....... pssss ist noch geheim |supergri |supergri |supergri 

@all
hab die Bilder gerade gesichtet . Sind nach Löschung einiger Bilder wegen unscharf usw noch 360 ohne die von Thomas Angelwoche |supergri  . Werde die morgen ein wenig verkleinern und dann gehen die raus an Euch , macht also Euren E-Mail Speicher frei |supergri |supergri 



> theactorThomas wird es uns gewiss wissen lassen!



hat er schon Sönke . Der Bericht kommt am 25.5 in die Angelwoche . Ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf |supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dat_geit (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Oha, |rolleyesda werden Erinnerungen wach.
Wir beide Leben aber noch|supergri.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin,

wie jetzt... das miese Viech, das Dich hinterhältig einfach so mirnixdirnix gebissen hat LEBT IMMER NOCH???  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin ,
nicht das Ihr denkt ich hab Euch vergessen mit den Bildern , die sind in Arbeit |supergri . Erstmal alles gesichtet dann verkleinert und heute pack ich sie in handliche Ordnergröße für die Mail´s.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Mach man keinen Streß wirst es schon richten :z oh großer Orga
   |supergri|supergri|supergri
Peter


----------



## goeddoek (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Mach man keinen Streß wirst es schon richten :z oh großer Orga
> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> Peter



So see ick dat ook, min Micha. Wenn Du dat neet rieten kanns, well dann ?  :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## theactor (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI Micha! 

Wäre es nicht viel weniger Arbeit für Dich wenn Du die Bilderauswahl zum MeeresanglerschwerinJörg sendest, und der dann ein AB-Album bastelt?! Ich meine, er hätte sowas angeboten?! 

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin ,


theactor schrieb:


> HI Micha!
> 
> Wäre es nicht viel weniger Arbeit für Dich wenn Du die Bilderauswahl zum MeeresanglerschwerinJörg sendest, und der dann ein AB-Album bastelt?! Ich meine, er hätte sowas angeboten?!
> 
> |wavey:



mach ich doch |supergri |supergri  , nur mehr als 35 MB kann ich auf einmal nicht versenden |supergri 

Micha


----------



## de Mischi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin! 

Einen hab ich auch noch. Ganz speziell für Dirk (los, nu' melde dich endlich im AB an ) 

Sönke, kurz bevor er uns erzählte, was für eine coole Sau er doch auf'm Belly sei...


----------



## theactor (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

EEEY !

Erst sagst Du: "lass uns für >>DA-ANSITZERS on da water<< eine Choreographie einstudieren (wenn die Fischen schon net beissen)!" -- und dann wird das Bild hier so gemein missbraucht! 
IIINDEX! IIIIIIINDEX! 

#hDCStor


----------



## de Mischi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



theactor schrieb:


> und dann wird das Bild hier so gemein missbraucht!



Missbraucht...tzz, Jung merkst du nicht, dass ich geschickt überall deine Visage verbreite? Ich bring dich groß raus! Demnächst tanzt du hinter M. Medlock und dem Dieter aus Tötensen.  Mit dem Belly, is klar, oder? #6


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin,

ein von den beiden Süßen hab ich ja auch noch  






Coole Sau nää der Mädchen der  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## de Mischi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Na siehste, so kommen nach und nach noch ein paar Bilder ans Tageslicht. 

Prost Franzl!


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Hiermit Bedanke ich mich auch nochmal für die tolle Organisation.War echt ne runde Sache. War ja fast meine Jungfernfahrt......Habe echt Spass daran gefunden! Muss nur noch ein wenig daran pfeilen,wie ich meine Bissanzeiger so montiere,dass sie nicht ständig piepen.Der Tag war einfach perfekt und ich denke sehr schwer zu toppen.Nochmal vielen dank!!!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Och menno............. wo sind denn nun die vielen Fotos???
Immer sieht man hier nur ne Kostprobe. Dabei sollen hunderte davon vorhanden sein? #c


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin ,


MikeFish schrieb:


> Och menno............. wo sind denn nun die vielen Fotos???
> Immer sieht man hier nur ne Kostprobe. Dabei sollen hunderte davon vorhanden sein? #c



sind sie auch :q  aber aus einen mir unbekannten Grund möchte Arcor die Mail´s nicht versenden . Ich kann bis zu 35 MB auf einmal versenden und hab 30 MB gepackt aber Fehlanzeige #q #q . Hab sie aber per CD und per Post an Meeresangler Schwerin verschickt
, der sich ja angeboten hat ein Internet Album zu erstellen , vielen vielen Dank dafür Jörg .

@all |supergri |supergri 

*Vorankündigung​*
haltet Euch den 24.5.08  frei :q :q .
Da findet das Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 2008 statt . Wir werden dann auch ein paar nette Überraschungen für Euch parat haben |supergri .Das nur mal vorab . Im Januar 2008 gibt es dann den üblichen Anmelde Thread |supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

:mErster wo soll die Kohle hin????|wavey:

Ich pack schon mal  

schönen abend
Peter und Junior


----------



## de Mischi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Ums mal mit Thomas' Worten zu sagen: BESCHEID! 
Das ist aber noch verdammt lange hin...


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

egal bin süchtig

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Auch Bescheid ))))
Wenns denn zeitlich passt, bleib ich dann gleich ne Woche, damit sichs lohnt )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Wir werden dann auch ein paar nette Überraschungen für Euch parat haben |supergri .



Oh Gott wie meinst das denn? Willst du irgend was noch besser machen? |uhoh: 
Geht doch gar nicht. Na ich lass mich überraschen und wenn das näxtes Jahr wieder da in Pelzerhaken ist komme ich mit richtigem Boot. Da bekommt man das ja recht entspannt ans Wasser. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



> Na ich lass mich überraschen und wenn das näxtes Jahr wieder da in Pelzerhaken ist komme ich mit richtigem Boot.


Mit richtig PSsen statt Flossen??
Ich buche hiermit nen Platz ))))))


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Bescheid !!!

... diesmal aber im BB - zieht euch warm an !!! :vik:  

... sollte bis dahin auch dat "Ferkel" verdaut haben #6 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

uiiiii! Da hoffe ich mal sehr, dass ich auch wieder dabei sein kann! 

Aber wenn "die Bayern" diesmal länger bleiben klappts auf jeden Fall mit einem "Südangler-Angeln" :q

#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Leute,
ich habe jetzt in der AB Gallerie ein Album für das Treffen erstellt. Leider konnte ich nicht alle über 400 Bilder einstellen aber ich glaube 157 spiegeln unseren tollen Tag auch noch mal schön wieder. :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Moin Moin ,


Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich habe jetzt in der AB Gallerie ein Album für das Treffen erstellt. Leider konnte ich nicht alle über 400 Bilder einstellen aber ich glaube 157 spiegeln unseren tollen Tag auch noch mal schön wieder. :vik:




super Jörg und vielen Dank dafür .

Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Goile Foddos )


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Goile Foddos )




gelle besonders die mit dem Schwaben und Teddy dem Schlecker :q :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Super Bilder vor allem wenn das noch nicht mal alle sind|supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

Danke für die Bildzusammenstellen! 
Greatartig! Da "erlebt man nochmal richtig mit!" #6

#htor


----------



## goeddoek (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Sauber, Jörg #6 

Besten Dank, dass Du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast.

Sind ja wirklich tolle Fotos dabei :vik: 





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> gelle besonders die mit dem Schwaben und Teddy dem Schlecker :q :q :q




Oooch - ich finde das Bild, auf dem die "Spezial-Watschuhe" des Schwaben zu sehen sind, groooßartig |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## mschulz (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

Ich will ja mal hoffen das die 2007er Teilnehmer ein "Vorkaufsrecht" für 2008 haben. Dirk und ich sind auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Bei dem Termin 3 Wochen später als dies Jahr, kann man sich dann direkt auf die Hornies und Platten "einwerfen"... Wenn es dann bei Pelzerhaken bleibt, kennen wir jetzt ja auch alle die örtlichen Gegebenheiten.... Gruß


----------



## theactor (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*

HI,

wer an einem Zeitungskiosk vorbeischreitet, möge zur Angelwoche greifen und auf Seite 24 blättern! #6 #6

|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> wer an einem Zeitungskiosk vorbeischreitet, möge zur Angelwoche greifen und auf Seite 24 blättern! #6 #6
> 
> |wavey:





Jepp - feiner Bericht :vik:

Auch wenn da diese "Plattfisch -in- unnötig-großen-Mengen- Abgreifer"   *duckwech-und-abhaun* mit großem Bild gefeiert werden.


Im Ernst - feiner Bericht, der die schönen Erinnerungen nochmal wachruft. Freu mich schon, auf das nächste Treffen :m:vik:


----------



## fantazia (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bericht vom Spanferkel BB Treffen 5.5.07*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Bilder von Teil 2 abends |supergri


Hu das auf dem Foto mitn Pokal bist doch du Torben oder?Wusste garnet das du angelst:q.Bin Olli falls dir das was sagt.


----------

